# Winter Is Coming



## Polar Bear (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 14, 2015)

End of the season tonight!  I know a lot of my questions wont be answered.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 14, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> End of the season tonight!  I know a lot of my questions wont be answered.


No shit. My wife read the books. Several stories are done by the book but they are leaving them open.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 14, 2015)

Time to get out my checklist for who's going to die a grisly death next.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Time to get out my checklist for who's going to die a grisly death next.



I vote for Polar Bear and pardus.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 14, 2015)

If the midget dies I am done with this show. Everyone that I like gets killed off


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 14, 2015)

Damn....good show...midget is safe, for now...but another of my favs was killed off


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Damn....good show...midget is safe, for now...but another of my favs was killed off



Nope


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nope?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Nope?



Yep.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 15, 2015)

For me I think they have jumped the shark this season....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 15, 2015)

The key is with that 3-eyed crow! 


I think.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 15, 2015)

Are we speaking in detail about the finale?... Or are we staying quiet about details until those who haven't seen it (yet decided to click on thread to open it despite spoilers) find time to watch it...?


----------



## compforce (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck.  That pissed me off.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 15, 2015)

"Try not to worry Olly. I've been worrying about Jon for years. He always comes back." 
Coincidence he said that to Olly? Who finished that scene off... 

Plus the fact Melisandre happens to show up at the end with no real answer as to why.. Take it how you wish.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Are we speaking in detail about the finale?... Or are we staying quiet about details until those who haven't seen it (yet decided to click on thread to open it despite spoilers) find time to watch it...?



If they make it this far in the thread without figuring it out, they deserve whatever happens.



K9Quest said:


> "Try not to worry Olly. I've been worrying about Jon for years. He always comes back."
> Coincidence he said that to Olly? Who finished that scene off...
> 
> Plus the fact Melisandre happens to show up at the end with no real answer as to why.. Take it how you wish.



But wasn't she at Castle Black in the books anyway? Stannis and the army marched forth without her and the family. I always thought she was the key to Jon's survival after that last scene and the series almost confirms that with her return.

Of course, GRRM goes through people like the Marines on Guadalcanal, so there's no telling.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> But wasn't she at Castle Black in the books anyway? Stannis and the army marched forth without her and the family. I always thought she was the key to Jon's survival after that last scene and the series almost confirms that with her return.
> 
> Of course, GRRM goes through people like the Marines on Guadalcanal, so there's no telling.



As far as the books go, I am not sure since I never made it that far in the books as of yet.. According to people who've read the current books, Jon Snow's storyline is left off the same (relatively) in the show as in the book. However, there is a lot of rumor and conspiracies about how he's not truly dead. 

There is plenty of indication that there is much more to Jon's story that is left untold is rumors to more of it being told. Like the Jon "snow" Targaryen idea. That Ned Stark wasn't actually father to Jon to begin with, and that his parents are Rhaegar Targaryen (Brother of Daenerys)  and Lyanna Stark (Ned Starks Sister). It seems people believe he will be "reborn" as Jon Targaryen and be the one to kill off the Boltons. Than there is how George RR Martin wrote a specific saying that Melisandre said when reading the fire. In her words she said Snow, Martin decided to write it with a capital "S" as it if was Jon Snow. 

Than you can also nerd out with the Jon Snow is Azor Ahai reborn. 

But than people are just saying things along of the lines of, since he is a warg that he just assumes control of Ghost and doesn't truly die and that seems to be that.

They didn't actually show Stannis being killed and they never have issues showing people being killed in the show so thats something to think about as well.

I think its hilarious how that ending scene with Jon pretty much made everyone disregard the entire episode except for that scene. Nobody is talking bout what happened with Sansa and Theon/Reek, WTF happened to Arya, whats the fate of Daenerys and that Dothraki hoard, how bad is Kings Landing about to implode?  Lots of thoughts just hanging there, making us wait 42 weeks. 

I need to start reading these books again and stop rambling about the series on here. I got as far as A Clash of Kings and have the rest of them sitting there so I really have no fucking excuses.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2015)

The worst part about last night's episode? Lena Headey used a body double.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> The worst part about last night's episode? Lena Headey used a body double.



Figured that, her breasts seemed much larger than they did when she has the role in the first 300 movie. It's damned witchcraft I tell ya...errrr, or just fancy smancy technology that gives women computer generated bodies.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 15, 2015)

She's pregnant....

It was written somewhere last year that The One Without Mercy For His Creations was behind in delivering manuscripts to his publisher.  As a result the the series writers were going to deviate from the the books and take the story line different directions.   So I would not be putting too much value in the book vs series now.   Especially after this last season.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> The worst part about last night's episode? Lena Headey used a body double.


Blasphemy


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2015)

RetPara said:


> She's pregnant....
> 
> It was written somewhere last year that The One Without Mercy For His Creations was behind in delivering manuscripts to his publisher.  As a result the the series writers were going to deviate from the the books and take the story line different directions.   So I would not be putting too much value in the book vs series now.   Especially after this last season.



I stalked her enough on the Net remember reading something about that a few months back, but that woman is badass and I really looked forward to the scene. Her absence caused  great deal of anger and depression. so I totally understand why we didn't see her.

I actually like what they are doing at this point. I'm not a book purist where fiction is concerned so I don't care if we have two stories with similar endings but different journeys. Take the Bourne movies: I think those are better than the books. James Bond: same thing.

The differences between the two are interesting, but as long as the stories are good it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 16, 2015)

After watching that scene last night...  I think by mid-season 6....  real estate in Kings Landing is going to be a bargain....


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 16, 2015)

Finally watched the episode last night.. Really did leave us all hanging for 42 weeks.. fml


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2015)

Sansa went from hero to "low pull" in short order. Hope the snow's deep.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 16, 2015)

According to this, dead is dead.



Freefalling said:


> Sansa went from hero to "low pull" in short order. Hope the snow's deep.


Or at least hope Reek breaks her fall a bit.

My guess is they now become just another hunt for Ramsay Bolton and his dogs.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 16, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> But wasn't she at Castle Black in the books anyway? Stannis and the army marched forth without her and the family. I always thought she was the key to Jon's survival after that last scene and the series almost confirms that with her return.
> 
> Of course, GRRM goes through people like the Marines on Guadalcanal, so there's no telling.



Yeah she stayed at Castle Black with his family, while he headed for Winterfell with his army.

While not being a particular lover of the show, this season has been the worst of the lot by a large margin. The only high point was the last 20 minutes of Hardhome.

I think the writers may have gotten a bit too confident given how the changes to the story that they made in previous seasons were recieved. They went full retard this season and it really showed.

Butchered Stannis' character for no real logical reason. Quite literally a complete 180 degree flip.
Planted Sansa in Winterfell because fuck logic, lets just go wild.
Brienne... Just, why?
OLLY THE LITTLE BOLLOCKS DOESNT FUCKING EXIST.
Dorne was just utter, utter tripe. One of the most intriguing places in the books was turned into a shite version of cunting Xena.
Finally... Jon Snow's stabbing. Shite.

In short, I blame George RR Martin for all this, the cunt. If he doesnt finish Winds Of Winter soon, I'm gonna lose my mind.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been purchasing the seasons after the fact on DVD... sounds like this may be one to skip.  I'm about 2/3 of the way through Dance of Dragons so I'm not exactly biting my nails over what happens next.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 16, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> I've been purchasing the seasons after the fact on DVD... sounds like this may be one to skip.  I'm about 2/3 of the way through Dance of Dragons so I'm not exactly biting my nails over what happens next.



People still use DVDs?


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> People still use DVDs?



My car has a tape deck (and yes, it gets used).


----------



## x SF med (Jun 16, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> My car has a tape deck (and yes, it gets used).




Cassette or 8 Track?   You Luddite....


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 16, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Cassette or 8 Track?   You Luddite....



Cassette... I haven't found a good used record store (they usually stock used tapes along with the CDs), but I could routinely get them up until a few years ago.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> My car has a tape deck (and yes, it gets used).


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jun 19, 2015)

I am about to go all "Misery" on his ass.  He needs to get Winds of Winter completed and published.  And I will seriously lose my fucking mind if he skips Jon Snow's or Arya's story line in it and makes us wait another friggin decade for book 7.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 19, 2015)

AMRUSMCR said:


> I am about to go all "Misery" on his ass.  He needs to get Winds of Winter completed and published.  And I will seriously lose my fucking mind if he skips Jon Snow's or Arya's story line in it and makes us wait another friggin decade for book 7.



I don't believe he will last another decade.. so if that is how he intends on writing Winds of Winter, prepare for cliffhanger.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 19, 2015)

AMRUSMCR said:


> I am about to go all "Misery" on his ass.  He needs to get Winds of Winter completed and published.  And I will seriously lose my fucking mind if he skips Jon Snow's or Arya's story line in it and makes us wait another friggin decade for book 7.



Um, who are you and why are you posting here?  We used to have a member with that same name, but we haven't seen that member is many many moons....  this must be a case of Identity Theft!!!   (welcome back, btw):wall::wall:


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jun 22, 2015)

I know!  I'm such a prodigal poster, at times.  

And I agree K9 - he needs to get it done before he croaks.  He doesn't look like he's the epitome of great senior health.

I think Hodor's going to take the Iron Throne after a massive beat down against the Mountain's zombie.  No one else will be alive at this point....


----------

